# Indian canyon.....Pine hens ?



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Not wanting anyones spot or any secret info..... My uncle bought 40 acres up indian canyon and I was curious if there was a decent population of Grouse up there. Never having hunted area before. please PM me with info if you wish. I appreciate it !!!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

40 where?


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

In the 70s I saw a lot of grouse up there. But I think the raccons must have thinned them out. Don't see many any more.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for info Redleg... sent ya a pm Tak.
Anyone else know the area?..... all I know are Deer/Elk out that way.


----------

